
Show HN: Coin Registry - electic
https://github.com/Blockmodo/coin_registry?ref=github.com
======
electic
Hi HNers,

It's been awhile since we posted here about our release of CoinHub[1] and
everyone gave some amazing feedback. Since then, we’ve expanded to build our
own data network because we grew frustrated with the lack of real-time
pricing, news, and social posts. Most of the stuff out there is polled and
could be up to 15 minutes late. So we’ve launched Blockmodo[2].

One thing that we had a huge issue with is keeping track with all the coins
that are in the market. We decided to open source our entire token database:

[https://github.com/Blockmodo/coin_registry](https://github.com/Blockmodo/coin_registry)

We’ve spent hundreds of hours curating information on hundreds of coins and we
wanted the process to be a community process going forward. Let us know what
you think!

\- Blockmodo Team

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15403495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15403495)
(New Version Soon)

[2] [https://www.blockmodo.com](https://www.blockmodo.com)

------
markivraknatap
Excellent work. Keep it up !!

------
markivraknatap
Is the api access free ?

~~~
electic
Yes, it is free. However, there is no way to get these registry files from the
API yet.

